

jQuery plugins for your development - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/10-quick-win-jquery-plugins/

======
releasedatez
May I also suggest...

File Tree <http://abeautifulsite.net/notebook.php?article=58>

Autocomplete [http://bassistance.de/jquery-plugins/jquery-plugin-
autocompl...](http://bassistance.de/jquery-plugins/jquery-plugin-
autocomplete/)

uEditor <http://plugins.jquery.com/project/uEditor>

Table Sorter <http://tablesorter.com/docs/>

~~~
weaksauce
Those are all excellent additions. The file tree plug-in is especially
impressive. How well does the file tree work in practice with a large number
of files?

~~~
releasedatez
It's actually pretty fast because it only returns HTML snippet for the current
layer. To my knowledge, it doesn't do recursive digging.

------
pistoriusp
jQuery Validation is one of the plugins I use most often.

[http://bassistance.de/jquery-plugins/jquery-plugin-
validatio...](http://bassistance.de/jquery-plugins/jquery-plugin-validation/)

------
braindead_in
awesome. i was looking for an easy way to use Google Charts api. didnt know
there's a jquery plugin for that!

------
wenbert
the date plugin is really a time-saver.

